# Leak under front driver side wheel



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys i have this small leak under my front driver side wheel. I was wondering if you guys could possible tell me what it might be. truck is a 2006 Silverado 2500HD


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Gonna need a little more info. Coolant? Oil? Trans fluid? Power steering fluid? Brake fluid? Is it a gasser or a Dmax?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Probably power steering, if it's not a brake. The power steering pump, most of the lines, and cooler are all there, just had to replace the cooler on my 04 last fall.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe diff fluid


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

dieselss;1473146 said:


> Maybe diff fluid


Not out by the tire.

Shouldn't be tough to figure out what's leaking


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Probably the caliper leaking brake fluid. My Tahoe and Silverado did this. Easiest way to find out if this is it is to see if the inside of the tire is wet after being parked for a while. Good luck!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If its 4x4. Axle seal...that's right by the tire


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nevermind. I got Fords on the brain....


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys and i found the problem its the power steering pipe leaking


----------

